# just proves vans are tough



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

now bet you thought I meant a drivable van :thumbup:


----------



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh yes, brings back memories, my labrador did the same to my husband's wellingtons in the back of the car, funny thing is he took a big bite from the top and we never found the missing piece!
Brilliant picture!!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Such a cutie!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Too cute and bless that destructive pup!


----------

